# Hello!



## Migs53 (Feb 14, 2012)

Hey guys (and gals)!

I'm new to this site/forums and am Vizsla-less currently. I'm working on remedying that situation and purchasing a Vizsla very soon (next couple of months). I want to use the dog for hunting mostly, and of course have him as a family dog. I have read through many threads and seems like you all are quite friendly and knowledgeable.

I live in Houston, Tx and am starting to look at breeders to buy my Vizsla from. I'm glad I found these forums and am enjoying reading all the informative posts... I posted in the hunting section because, well, it will be my new V's main job!

Any info or referred breeders would be great!

Thanks in advance!

Miguel


----------



## Crazy Kian (Aug 10, 2009)

Hi Miguel and welcome to HVF.
I am sure TexasReed will chime in here shortly. I am sure TR knows of a few breeders in your area.
Good luck with your search.


----------



## Migs53 (Feb 14, 2012)

Thanks!


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I sent him a message.
They don't have puppies right now and don't breed regularly.
I can't recommend breeders unless I have seen how their dogs are kept and been around them in the field.
AKC does have a breeders classified section. Just make sure you thoroughly check out the breeder and I would highly recommend visiting their kennels. If they are not totally open with you and don't let you see all their dogs, I would pass on that breeder.
Second because you want a hunter, I would look at the bloodlines for hunting titles. Not just on the shires side but the dames too. Don't let them fool you by sayins a dog has champion bloodlines when the titles are four and five generations back. It doesn't mean the offspring of untitled dogs won't hunt but I would want to see the parents hunt, and not just take someones word for it.

If your heart is set on a vizsla start looking for places to exercise him now.


----------



## Migs53 (Feb 14, 2012)

Excellent, thanks for all the information! I am definitely going to want a hunter, and if I'm paying top dollar for a well bred dog, then that's what I want to be sure I'm getting. Thanks! I will definitely be spending a lot more time at the park, and hopefully at the ranch soon!

Thanks again


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

http://www.vizslaclub.com/Library_club/Field_info/Field_Trial/FIELD_TRIAL_PREMIUM_TGCVC_2011.pdf

Migs33,

Go to a Vizsla field trial in Texas and watch and ask the Vizsla owners or professionals. (Premium attached) Let them know you are wanting a true hunting Vizsla and not interested in a agility dog, a show dog, a pet, but you want a hunting dog and maybe you'd be interested in field trialing.

They might give you some time and discuss how to find a good Vizsla in Texas or the area.

Good luck,

RBD


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

RBD
That's great advice and when I looked at the field trial information I noticed one of the judges is Julie LaRue. She owns Bravo Vizsla in Livingston. Its not to far from Houston.


----------

